# Dionne Quints 1939



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)




----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Love all these vintage images! I wonder if they can be re-printed to frame for my home use? I would love to decorate a wall with vintage pics like this... And in poster size. Do you know if there are any rules about this - and how I could go about obtaining them? Love your blog and welcome back to posting land! Keep em coming! BOO!

PS - especially love this one. Such a double meaning in that now we know form food experts that High Fructose Corn Syrup is one of the most deadly (obesity inducing and brain altering) sweeteners of all time! Really fits the Halloween spirit, don't you think?


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I've no idea what's going on with my blog but I did not see this reply til now. I'm so sorry, even not coming around often, you'd think I'd have notification sometime in the past three years.

Anyway- many of these prints are now available online from poster shops and the like. Otherwise, if you print one up and tried to have it printed larger, or such, it would be at the discretion of the print shop and their attitude about copyrights and the like.


----------

